

The Open Fund - gtzi
http://theopenfund.com

======
anigbrowl
Looks good, but it's unclear from the website where they're located - would
appear to be Greece? It may benefit them to make that clear, not least since
it would affect the legal environment.

~~~
andrewhyde
Yes, many of the founders are based in Greece (not sure if that is where it is
structured though).

I met them during Startup Weekend Athens, very impressive and fun group. They
are fighting an uphill battle with cultural vs. entrepreneurship. Will be
interesting to see where they go!

------
rs
From <http://www.kcorax.net/ofsite/Process.aspx> seems like they offer
€20k-30k for 20% share. A bit excessive, no ?

------
csbartus
Why to trust them when there is YC?

I cannot see any name (PG) or other advantages (the Valley) I would combine my
startup with.

